# Alaska 2002



## RaLoeck (25. Dezember 2002)

Im Juli flogen wir zu viert nach Alaska, um eine dreiwöchige Kanutour auf dem Beaver Creek – Yukon zu machen. Ich will mich hier mal nur aufs Angeln beschränken, sag aber soviel: Die Landschaft ist einfach nur atemberaubend, die Tierwelt unglaublich. 






Beaver Creek , im Hintergrund 
die White Mountains

Die Anreise erfolgte über Frankfurt – Anchorage - Fairbanks, wo wir von unserem Ausrüster Peter Kamper abgeholt wurden. Nachdem Peter mit uns Einkaufen war (Lebensmittel, persönliche Ausrüstung wie Köder, Moskitoschutz usw.) wurden wir zum Nome Creek gebracht. Dort wurden wir dann in der Wildnis „ausgesetzt“, um drei Wochen und 600 Flusskilometer später an der Yukonbrücke wieder abgeholt zu werden. Dann ging es los, anfangs pro Tag nur ca. 15 km, da der Oberlauf des Flusses der schönste Abschnitt ist. Hier fingen wir Äschen, Äschen und nochmals Äschen.





Arktic Greyling (Äsche)


 Sie bissen auf eigentlich jeden Köder, ob Blinker, Spinner oder Fliege. Zwischendurch fing Ecki auch noch ein Lachs. Das ist in diesem Fluss eigentlich recht selten, da hier kaum Lachse hochziehen.





Ecki mit seinem King

  Nach ca. 1 1/2 Wochen kamen wir in den Unterlauf des Flusses. Der erste Hecht mischte sich unter die Äschen, ein kaum 40 cm langer Grashecht. Einen Tag später wurde das Wasser ruhiger und wir kamen an einen Nebenarm des Beavers. Da ging es dann richtig los. Der erste Wurf brachte sofort einen Hecht von ca. 60 cm. Der zweite von meinem Nebenmann einen Hecht vom 105 cm. 





Hecht von Carsten (105 cm)

So ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Nach ca. einer Stunde hatte ich alleine 24 Hechte gefangen, mein größter 98 cm. Schnitt war so um die 60 cm. Wir haben natürlich bis auf einen Hecht alle zurückgesetzt. 





Mein Hecht (98 cm)

So ging es den Rest der Tour weiter. Sobald ein Nebenarm oder der Einlauf eines Flusses auftauchte, waren wir im Hechtrausch. Die Durchschnittsgröße erhöhte sich noch auf  70-75 cm, Hechte zwischen 80 und 90 cm waren immer dabei. Man kann sich diesen Fischreichtum als Angler, der sonst Hunderte von Würfen für einen Hecht machen muss, kaum vorstellen.

Zwischendurch immer wieder Tierbegegnungen wie diese.





Luchs 





Elchbulle

Die Tiere zeigten eigentlich kaum Scheu, nur wenn man zu nah kam trabten sie ein wenig unentschlossen davon.

Am Ende der Tour, auf den Yukon, sahen wir dann noch die Lachsfänge der Indianer. Riesige King´s, die mit Netzen oder Lachsrädern gefangen wurden.






 Die Indianer waren übrigens sehr freundlich und schenkten uns noch getrockneten Räucherlachs.
Dann kamen wir zur Yukonbrücke und wurden von Peter abgeholt.





Yukon, im Hintergrund die Brücke

 Im großen und ganzen kann man nur sagen: Eine Abenteuertour, die ich mit Sicherheit nie vergessen werde.

Mehr Bilder von anderen Kanutouren unseres Ausrüsters: 
www.angelfire.com/de/kanualaska


----------



## silentwatcher (25. Dezember 2002)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder, bist zu beneiden! :m 

cya SW


----------



## anguilla (25. Dezember 2002)

schöner Bericht und tolle Foto&acute;s! :m

drei Wochen Wildnis - einfach genial!


----------



## Kunze (25. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Man da habt ihr euch aber einen Traum erfüllt.

Feiner Bericht und herrliche Fotos. :k 

Ich denke solche Eindrücke und Erlebnisse vergißt man ein Leben lang nicht. #h

PS: Ich habe deinen Bericht mal verschoben zu Angeln weltweit.


----------



## Tiffy (25. Dezember 2002)

Super #6


----------



## wodibo (25. Dezember 2002)

Einfach Traumhaft - 3 Wochen mit dem Kanu durch Alaska :k 

Gibts noch mehr Bilder???? (hechel, hechel)


----------



## Guen (25. Dezember 2002)

Traumhaft #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## angeltreff (25. Dezember 2002)

Auch wenn die Anderen alle diesen Begriff schon verwendet haben: TRAUMHAFT - ein anderer fällt mir nicht ein. Irgendwann (wenn ich mal die anderen 30 Träume abgearbeitet habe  :c  ) kommt auch Alaska dran.


----------



## fan__ta (25. Dezember 2002)

WAU WAU WAU!
einmal in meinem leben möchte ich da hin!!  unbedingt! den lachs meines lebens fangen! meine mutter hat mir zum bestandenen abitur lachsfischen in alaska oder british columbia versprochen!!  :l  :l  :l  damit würde sie mir einen riesigen traum erfüllen!
ich glaube schöner als auf so einem trip kann es der angler nicht haben!


----------



## angeltreff (25. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von fan__ta _
> meine mutter hat mir zum bestandenen abitur lachsfischen in alaska oder british columbia versprochen



Frage bitte mal an, ob mich Deine Mutter nicht adaoptieren könnte. Ich habe das Abi aber schon, die Prämie ist also sofort fällig.  :q


----------



## fan__ta (25. Dezember 2002)

@angeltreff
das hättest du aber vorher dann aushandeln müssen :q 
außerdem dauerts ja noch lang bis zum abi  (planmäßig noch 2005)


----------



## leierfisch (25. Dezember 2002)

Einfach nur Goil   :m


----------



## wolle (25. Dezember 2002)

ich kann dem nichts mehr hinzufügen  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (25. Dezember 2002)

Spitzen Bilder, spitzen Bericht :z 
Einfach nur herrlich#6


----------



## Klausi (25. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaube, dass ist ei Traum den sich bestimmt jeder Angler mal erfüllen würde. Starker Bericht und schöne Bilder. Man kann dich nur beneiden. #h


----------



## Babydorsch (25. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin begeistert#6


----------



## sams (25. Dezember 2002)

Schöne Bilder und toller Bericht, Klasse  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Dezember 2002)

Super Bericht. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es noch ein paar Bilder geben würde.  :b


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Dezember 2002)

Traumhaft!!!


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2002)

supergeniale Bilder...einfach Herrlich, irgendwann einmal :l


----------



## posengucker (27. Dezember 2002)

Bin sprachlos!!

Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder.

Wieviel hat euch denn dieser Traum gekostet???

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## ThomasL (27. Dezember 2002)

toller Bericht und Bilder!#r 

Ich will auch wieder nach Alaska :k !

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Albatros (29. Dezember 2002)

einfach genial, wäre gern dabei gewesen  :c


----------



## Mr_Woobler (30. Dezember 2002)

Klasse, vielen Dank für den „kurz Urlaub“ in Alaska.
Wie schon Alf sagte „Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tu es“
Gruß, Mr.Woobler


----------



## Dorschknaller (2. Januar 2003)

Hallo Raloeck, wirklich tolle Bilder.
Was muss man den ca.  für so einen Trip sparen?


----------



## hardliner (13. Januar 2003)

Der Spaß hat mir ca. 2300 € gekostet, hat sich aber vollends gelohnt )
Ecki


----------



## Sockeye (6. März 2003)

Toller Bericht :m 

hab ihn nur anhand deines Links gefunden. Interessant fand ich das mit den Hechten. Irgend welche Idioten habe den &quot;northern pike&quot; vor ca. 20 Jahren in Alaska ausgesetzt und hat sich mittlerweile zu Plage ausgeweitet. Auf Hecht gibt es keine Limits oder Größenbeschränkung und die Alaskiner sind froh um jeden gefangenen.

So eine Yukon Tour steht auch noch auf der Liste

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## wilder_wombel (6. März 2003)

Einfach klasse !!!!


----------



## JonasH (12. Juli 2003)

Wurde alle sgesagt :l


----------

